# 3g dongle compatibility



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

so i know some of the cheaper tablets on ebay allow you to plug in 3g usb dongles for internet.
does the touchpad have the ability to do this if the 3g usb dongle was used via otg/powered usb hub as per other decices?

yes i know i can use my phone to tether, or get a mifi instead, but i have spare 3g dongles that would come in handy.

thanks


----------



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

Adding a 3G Dongle would be nice, but currently the HP Touchpad doesn't support OTG connections that I know of and I don't recall seeing any post about it being a W.I.P.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

You can get OTG support with external power. That works with keyboard, mouse, USB flash drive. Don't know if that works with 3G dongle.


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

anyone else with any idea?


----------



## panamea (Jan 21, 2013)

3g dongle works with hp touchpad now. Check Josh's PPPWidget forum. I am using a ZTE MF110 with it on CM9 and get better performance than on a win7 machine.


----------



## AndroidLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Verified! The PPPWidget is the tool to success. CM9 Build 20130430 Experimental from JCsullins. Using an unlocked Huawei E173 (MSM6290 chipset). Has sometimes problems to recognize SIM card, but this maybe due to an older SIM card. Have to test it with another one. But in general it really works! Great!









€dit: after replacing the SIM card with a new one, SIM card recognition always works. So my first problem was SIM card related, not to the 3G dongle or the Touchpad! Cool...

Also tested a ZTE MF110 3G dongle - works also great. No problems at all.


----------

